# Spinning: Opinion please on Fall Blend



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I spun a sample. Do you think it's too bold?


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

No, I like it.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

love it! Not too bold for me..


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Not for me! I prefer bright colors - and so does fall nature - go outside and look at the leaves, at least here in New England.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks good to me


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

desireeross said:


> Looks good to me


You are such an inspiration. Thank you for your posts.


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

You did a great job and it does not seem too bright at all to me.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

I think is beautiful. It reminds me of leaves. Good job


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Knit up a small sample swatch, that will give you a better idea of how the colors look and behave. Ultimately, it is your choice. ????


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

wordancer said:


> Knit up a small sample swatch, that will give you a better idea of how the colors look and behave. Ultimately, it is your choice. ????


Good idea! Thanks!


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

The only problem with a small swatch is it does not give the overall color details. Small things in color and large items will be significantly different, jmo


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it it looks like the trees around here. Depending on how much you have, I might not make a sweater out of it but it would great in a hat scarf and mitts.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I followed the advice previously posted and roughly knit a sample. Now I love it and think it does look like Fall !


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful Fall colors.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I like it and it matches all the beautiful fall colors.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

I think it's perfect.


----------



## fiberwarrior (Sep 25, 2016)

It's very pretty.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Right on cue! Perfect autumn!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I love it, but that is just me. I don't think Fall is bold.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Goodshepfarm said:


> I followed the advice previously posted and roughly knit a sample. Now I love it and think it does look like Fall !


There you go, it looks quite good. Enjoy spinning the rest.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow! I love it!


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

OOOOH!!!! Love it!


----------

